# Teeth chattering and drooling - 9 month old male Vizsla



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi all,

My 9 month old male Vizsla chatters his teeth and drools from time to time. It occurs at random times and does not occur when food is around. We do not have any other dogs in the house. The vet stated it may be a dominance thing or caused by a real strong scent he may be smelling.

Has anyone experienced this with their Viz?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

See this thread. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,25705.msg182761.html#msg182761


----------

